# PUR Mineral Makeup Line



## SagMaria (Feb 28, 2007)

Anyone tried this line?  Good?  Bad?


----------



## Kiko (Mar 6, 2007)

I like the loose one. the coverage is excellent yet natural-looking. When I bought it as a set a couple years ago, it came with a very nice chesel(?) brush ( the flat top kind). It's made denser than any kabuki brush I've ever used. I guess that's why it can pick up more powder.


----------



## Eugenia (Mar 14, 2007)

I can only compare this to BE, Sheer Cover and Everyday Minerals, but I find the pressed PUR Mineral Make up works better for me as far as coverage, finish and lasting power (always use a primer).  It doesn't settle into lines or look powdery either. I just love it. Now I want to try the loose version, too! 

I like their pink marble powder, too.  I hear the e/s are great.


----------



## xoleaxo (Sep 22, 2008)

i really want to try the pressed powder foundation.. i've seen some youtubers rave about it.  any other reviews or opinions?


----------



## user79 (Nov 5, 2008)

I want to know as well...

Active Ingredient: Titanium Dioxide 8%; Inactive Ingredients: Mica, Boron Nitride, Caprylic/Capric Triglyceride, Bismuth Oxychloride, Zinc Stearate, Magnesium Silicate, Magnesium Carbonate, Silica, Shea Butter (Butyrospermum Parkii), Tocopheryl Acetate, Iron Oxides

Looks like it contains bismuth. :/


----------



## SolarWhite (Mar 11, 2009)

*Pur Minerals Chisel Brush Vs Mac 182*

I went and bought the Pur Minerals starter kit. I am very excited but very very dissapointed about the brush. I haven't yet applied the product, but just using the brush on my hand it lost about 100 hairs. My counter is COVERED in hairs. This can't be normal. It's itchy and scratchy.
I am wondering if I got a bad brush and if I should return it? But that is another story.
I would prefer to use my MAC 182 kabuki. It's so soft and I never lose hairs on it. 
What will the difference be, coverage wise? Is it ok to use the 182?

Thanks


----------



## SakurasamaLover (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: Pur Minerals Chisel Brush Vs Mac 182*

The Pur Minerals brush is crappy and rough, just use your 182, the best coverage would be with something like the 183 or the 180 thought.

You can find affordable 183 on eBay and they are yet to be counterfeit.


----------



## SolarWhite (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: Pur Minerals Chisel Brush Vs Mac 182*

Very helpful post, thank you. I can't believe that chisel brush sells alone for $22 dollars. That's criminal. I have drug store brushes that shed less then that sucker! It's a shame, too. I tried Pur Minerals last night and for me, it's amazing. My skin looked flawless and just bright. However, if I was an average person who didn't have a back up brush, I could see how people would hate the product. Simply because of the brush! If you don't have the right tools, how can you like the product?
So, I am a little ashamed of them that they don't put more care into it.


----------



## SolarWhite (Mar 11, 2009)

*Pur Minerals Chisel Brush! I contacted Customer Service..*

In a previous post I complained that the Chisel Brush was shedding so badly. I have had some crappy brushes from drugstores that shed bad, but nothing like this. I really feel after a second inspection this morning that it ISN'T normal. I washed the brush and conditioned. And, since last night half the hairs of the entire brush fell out. It's got bald spots.
So, I contacted customer service and they said that should not be happening. They are sending me a new brush. *Edit* Actually to quote the lady she said their brushes* should not shed*, period. 
I am impressed with their customer service. They got back to me so quickly.
So when I get the new brush I'll see if it's any better.


----------



## SolarWhite (Mar 11, 2009)

*Pur Minerals 4 in 1 Pressed Powder -- My thoughts!*

Okay so I am half way through my day so I thought I'd give my impressions thus far. I am wearing the porcelain 4 in 1 pressed powder, the bronzer and blush that came with the starter kit.

My first impression is that I was amazed at how true the "4 in 1" actually is. Using the utility brush that I got free with my purchase at Ulta-- I dab it into the pressed powder and blend over my blemishes. It covers just as well, if not better then a liquid concealer. 

The first time I applied the product all over my face, it was too much. I had to stop, wash it off, and try again. I am so use to caking on makeup to get the coverage I need. A little goes a long way, I would dip and dust until you've gone over your whole face before you dip again. But that's just me.
Anyway, for one little product, I am amazed at how well it covers. Normally I'd have to get a lot of product to cover my rosacea. 

I also find it a lot easier to apply than the loose bare minerals stuff I have (and it looks better, less orange). The compact is very nice!

In pictures, I don't get the completely flawless look that studio fix would give me. But the reason I like this better then studio fix, is that if you walk outside in the daylight and look at yourself in the mirror.. that's the WOW factor. It doesn't look like you are wearing makeup, it looks very natural. With studio fix, NW or NC 15, my face has an orangey tint to it and it emphasizes my pores. Pur Minerals actually minimizes my pores.
For everyday wear I would wear Pur Minerals. But if I was doing photographs or something where I really needed my face to pop, I'd wear the studio fix.. simply because in pictures you don't see what you see in daylight.. know what I mean?

So yeah, that's what I think. I love this stuff!


----------



## ashk36 (Mar 12, 2009)

*Re: Pur Minerals 4 in 1 Pressed Powder -- My thoughts!*

I've been thinking about switching from the mmu I use. It seems to just sink into my pores and makes them look bigger, like little dots of mineral makeup all over my face. Ick. Let us know how this stuff works for you. I may have to try it myself.


----------



## sandrrra (Mar 12, 2009)

*Re: Pur Minerals Chisel Brush! I contacted Customer Service..*

I use the chisel brush daily and have had very minimal shedding, so you must have just gotten a bad one! Its nice that they are sending you a new one though, hopefully it works out better for you! The chisel brush is my fav!


----------



## sandrrra (Mar 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I want to know as well...

Active Ingredient: Titanium Dioxide 8%; Inactive Ingredients: Mica, Boron Nitride, Caprylic/Capric Triglyceride, Bismuth Oxychloride, Zinc Stearate, Magnesium Silicate, Magnesium Carbonate, Silica, Shea Butter (Butyrospermum Parkii), Tocopheryl Acetate, Iron Oxides

Looks like it contains bismuth. :/_

 

what exactly does bismuth do??


----------



## ashk36 (Mar 12, 2009)

Some people's skin doesn't react very well to it. Makes ya itchy, especially if you sweat while you're wearing it.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: Pur Minerals 4 in 1 Pressed Powder -- My thoughts!*

ME LOVES IT!!! lol!

Really lets my skin look like skin.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: Pur Minerals Chisel Brush! I contacted Customer Service..*

I don't like mines... It didn't shed, but it's too hard and scratchy. I just use my regular kabuki now...


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 17, 2009)

Pur doesn't make me itch... BE does tho. Now that I've found my shade, I much prefer it to BE since it doesn't give me that fake plastic look.


----------



## user79 (Mar 18, 2009)

Merged threads. Please keep all Pur Minerals discussion in this thread, thanks.


----------



## K_ashanti (Mar 18, 2009)

just was it on HSN , i'm thinking of try it


----------



## jmarie7481 (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm really wanting to give this a try! I don't have an Ulta near me though and I'm not about to buy it online when I don't know what color to choose. I'm an NW25 in SFF, N5 in SFP, and a Medium Beige in BE...anyoe have an idea what color I should try?


----------



## SagMaria (Mar 28, 2009)

Oh my gosh since posting this thread I have bought so much from this line!!!!!!  I have to say though, that their skincare sucks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





..... ohhhh, but the makeup....

The chisel brush:  Have had no problems with it, I think its soft, applies the foundation beautifully and has not shedded on me...

I've had my Shoppers Drug Mart MUA create two beautiful looks using this makeup....

LOVE, LOVE, LOVE this line!!!!!!!!


----------



## SagMaria (Mar 28, 2009)

You can always phone their CS, I'm sure they would be glad to help you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jmarie7481* 

 
_I'm really wanting to give this a try! I don't have an Ulta near me though and I'm not about to buy it online when I don't know what color to choose. I'm an NW25 in SFF, N5 in SFP, and a Medium Beige in BE...anyoe have an idea what color I should try? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## SagMaria (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Pur Minerals 4 in 1 Pressed Powder -- My thoughts!*

My skin is combo/oily and it has not sunk into my pores nor has it worsened my pores at all either....their primer is beautiful for minimizing pores as well!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashk36* 

 
_I've been thinking about switching from the mmu I use. It seems to just sink into my pores and makes them look bigger, like little dots of mineral makeup all over my face. Ick. Let us know how this stuff works for you. I may have to try it myself._


----------



## SagMaria (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Pur Minerals 4 in 1 Pressed Powder -- My thoughts!*

How did the brush sitch go...???

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SolarWhite* 

 
_Okay so I am half way through my day so I thought I'd give my impressions thus far. I am wearing the porcelain 4 in 1 pressed powder, the bronzer and blush that came with the starter kit.

My first impression is that I was amazed at how true the "4 in 1" actually is. Using the utility brush that I got free with my purchase at Ulta-- I dab it into the pressed powder and blend over my blemishes. It covers just as well, if not better then a liquid concealer. 

The first time I applied the product all over my face, it was too much. I had to stop, wash it off, and try again. I am so use to caking on makeup to get the coverage I need. A little goes a long way, I would dip and dust until you've gone over your whole face before you dip again. But that's just me.
Anyway, for one little product, I am amazed at how well it covers. Normally I'd have to get a lot of product to cover my rosacea. 

I also find it a lot easier to apply than the loose bare minerals stuff I have (and it looks better, less orange). The compact is very nice!

In pictures, I don't get the completely flawless look that studio fix would give me. But the reason I like this better then studio fix, is that if you walk outside in the daylight and look at yourself in the mirror.. that's the WOW factor. It doesn't look like you are wearing makeup, it looks very natural. With studio fix, NW or NC 15, my face has an orangey tint to it and it emphasizes my pores. Pur Minerals actually minimizes my pores.
For everyday wear I would wear Pur Minerals. But if I was doing photographs or something where I really needed my face to pop, I'd wear the studio fix.. simply because in pictures you don't see what you see in daylight.. know what I mean?

So yeah, that's what I think. I love this stuff!_


----------

